# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour du lịch Bờ Đông Hoa Kỳ  (Thời gian: 8 ngày/7 đêm - Đi về bằng máy bay)

## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Bờ Đông Hoa Kỳ* 
*(Thời gian: 8 ngày/7 đêm - Đi về bằng máy bay)*
_Boston__ là thủ đô của tiểu bang Massachusetts ở Hoa Kỳ. Nó là thủ đô không chính thức và là thành phố lớn nhất ở New England. Được thành lập năm 1630, Boston là một trong những thành phố cổ xưa nhất và có ảnh hưởng lớn đến văn hóa của Mỹ. Kinh tế của thành phố dựa vào giáo dục bậc cao, nghiên cứu, chăm sóc sức khỏe, tài chính, và kỹ thuật, chủ yếu là kỹ thuật sinh học._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Taipei - New York (Trên máy bay)*
*Sáng*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel*  đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra Sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài. Hướng dẫn viên giúp Quý khách làm thủ tục tại sân bay. Quý khách đáp chuyến bay đi Taipei. Đến Taipei, Quý khách tiếp tục nối chuyến bay đi New York.
*Ngày 02: New York*
*20h20*: Đến New York, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đón và đưa Quý khách về Khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 03: New York*
*07h00:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Khách sạn.
*08h30:* Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Thành phố New York với những địa danh nổi tiếng: Điểm 0 hay còn gọi là Ground Zero - Tàn tích của Trung tâm thương mại thế giới sau sự kiện 11 tháng 9. Phố tài chính Wall Street - Nơi tọa lạc của sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng. Nơi đây còn được xem là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Mỗi chuyển động của phố Wall ảnh hưởng đến tình hình tài chính toàn cầu. Quảng trường thời đại (Time Square) - Quảng trường trung tâm thành phố New York rực rỡ với những ánh đèn màu và bảng quảng cáo. Đây là nơi thị trưởng thành phố phát biểu trước công chúng và tổ chức những sự kiện lớn của New York. Quý khách dùng cơm trưa ở China Town phố người hoa.
*Chiều:* Quý khách đi tham quan Trụ sở Liên Hiệp Quốc (United Nation) - Nơi làm việc của Hội đồng bảo an và những hội đồng khác của tổ chức Liên Hiệp Quốc. Trung tâm thương mại Rockerfeller - Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặc đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu đắt tiền. Đại lộ 5 Fifth avenue - Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới. Quý khách đi du thuyền tham quan Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do - Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ.
*18h30:* Đoàn dùng cơm chiều và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 04: New York - Philadelphia - Washington D.C*
*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn.
*08h30:* Quý khách trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi Philadelphia. Xe đưa Quý khách đi theo hướng Nam hành trình qua các bang Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, Baltimore, Virginia. Đến Philadelphia, Quý khách dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh: Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ (chụp ảnh phía ngoài) -Tất cả tiền xu của Mỹ đều được đúc từ xưởng này. Tham quan Chuông tự do - Đây là quả chuông giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ. Trước đây quả chuông được đặt trên tháp của. Sau thời gian sử dụng quả chuông bị nứt và được thay bằng quả chuông khác. Nay quả chuông lịch sử này được lưu giữ trong một bảo tàng riêng tại Philadelphia. Quý khách tham quan Dinh Độc Lập (Independence Hall) - Hiện nay tòa nhà được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, trước đây nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất điều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ. Sau khi dùng cơm trưa đòn tiếp tục khởi hành về Washington D.C. Đến Washington D.C, Đoàn nhận phòng và dùng cơm chiều, nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 05: Washington D.C - Los Angeles*
*Sáng:* Sau khi dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn.
*08h30* Quý khách trả phòng khách sạn và khởi hành tham quan Washington D.C: Tham quan Nhà Trắng(chụp ảnh bên ngòai) - Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống, nơi đón tiếp các nguyên thủ quốc gia, mỗi một quyết định được đưa ra từ căn nhà này có thể làm ảnh hưởng đến tình hình kinh tế, chính trị toàn cầu. Điện Capitol - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo. Nơi đây là đối trọng quyền lực với Nhà Trắng, cùng với Tòa án tối cao tạo thành thế chân vạc quyền lực trong thể chế chính trị “Tam quyền phân lập” của Liên Bang Mỹ. Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson - Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Những ý tưởng trong tuyên ngôn do Jefferson đưa ra được lập lại trong nhiều tuyên ngôn độc lập của những quốc gia khác trong đó có Vietnam. Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln - Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công thống nhất 36 bang của Hoa Kỳ và đặc biệt là việc phá bỏ chế độ nô lệ đưa nước Mỹ tiến vào kỷ nguyên công nghiệp để bức phá về kinh tế.
*12h30:* Quý khách dùng cơm trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan thành phố Washington D.C:
- Đài tưởng niệm các binh sỹ tham gia chiến tranh Việt Nam và cuộc chiến Triều Tiên.
- Đài tưởng niệm Washington (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ, một tướng lĩnh tài ba, một nhà “địa lý” bậc thầy khi chọn Washington D.C với vị trí địa lý tuyệt đẹp làm thủ đô như hiện nay.
- Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ đi qua từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng không vũ trụ của Hoa Kỳ cũng như của thế giới. Quý khách dùng cơm chiều. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Ngày 06: Washington DC - Hà Nội*
*Sáng:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách ra phi trường làm thủ tục đáp máy bay về Việt Nam. Quý khách có thể tự do thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép, tối đa 6 tháng.
*Ngày 07: Trên máy bay*
Quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.
*Ngày 08: Hà Nội*
Đến Sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.  Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách !
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI :* *70.350.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 16 khách trở lên)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi: HN - New york // Washington - HN.
- Thuế an ninh, xăng dầu hàng không và thuế phi trường.
- Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình. 
- Khách sạn 3 Sao tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi. Phòng ba sẽ được bố trí nếu số lượng khách lẻ. 
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình. 
- Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
- HDV (Tiếng Việt) theo chương trình đón Tại Mỹ 
- Quà tặng của công ty.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế
** Giá không bao gồm:* 
- Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày kết thúc chuyến đi.
- Lệ phí đăng ký Visa Hoa Kỳ (131USD).
- Chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình.
- Bồi dưỡng cho Hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (7USD/khách/ngày).
- Thuế VAT
** Vé dành cho trẻ em:*
- Đối với trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 30% giá vé máy bay.Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan 
- Đối với trẻ em từ 2 đến 11 tuổi mua 75% giá vé người lớn, ngủ cùng bố mẹ.
- Đối với trẻ từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 100% giá vé người lớn
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*
*Email: hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Yahoo: sale3.anhsaomoitravel*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com ,chothuexedulichhanoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch bờ Đông nước Mỹ (New York - Philadelphia - Washington)
(Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm - Đi về bằng máy bay)

Bờ Đông có hai điểm đến không thể bỏ qua là thủ đô Washington DC và New York. Đây là hai thành phố quan trọng nhất của nước Mỹ và cũng có ảnh hưởng lớn đến toàn thế giới.
Nằm trong vùng đông bắc nước Mỹ, thành phố New York (New York City) ở miền nam của tiểu bang New York, khoảng nửa đường từ Washington D.C. đến thành phố Boston. New York là trung tâm thương mại, tài chính, văn hóa, thời trang và giải trí của nước Mỹ và có tầm ảnh hưởng mạnh trên toàn thế giới.
Washington D.C. là thủ đô của nước Mỹ. Là thủ đô nên thành phố này có địa vị chính trị tương đương với các tiểu bang khác của nước Mỹ; đây là nơi đặt trụ sở các cơ quan đầu não của Mỹ như Nhà Trắng (White House), tòa nhà Quốc hội Hoa Kỳ và các cơ quan của chính quyền liên bang.

Chương trình chi tiết:
NGÀY 01: VIỆT NAM – WASHINGTON D.C

Đoàn tập trung tại Sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Hướng dẫn viên đón và hướng dẫn Quý khách làm thủ tục check-in.
Đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi Washington D.C.
Đoàn đến nơi, xe đưa đoàn đi ăn chiều và về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Khách sạn Chase Suit Inn 3* (Virginia) hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN WASHINGTON D.C

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.






Đoàn tham quan Washington D.C:
Tham quan Nhà Trắng(chụp ảnh bên ngòai) – Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống Hoa Kỳ, nơi đón tiếp các nguyên thủ quốc gia.
Điện Capitol - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo. Nơi đây là đối trọng quyền lực với Nhà Trắng, cùng với Tòa án tối cao tạo thành thế chân vạc quyền lực trong thể chế chính trị “Tam quyền phân lập” của Liên Bang Mỹ.
Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln - Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công xóa bỏ chế độ nô lệ và thống nhất 36 bang của Hoa Kỳ.
Black wall – Bức tường đen.
Đài tưởng niệm Washington (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ, một tướng lĩnh tài ba.
Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ đi qua từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng không vũ trụ của Hoa Kỳ cũng như của thế giới.
Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson - Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Những ý tưởng trong tuyên ngôn do Jefferson đưa ra được lập lại trong nhiều tuyên ngôn độc lập của những quốc gia khác trong đó có Việt Nam.
Tham quan Hồ Tidal Basin – Nơi trồng hơn 3.000 gốc hoa Anh Đào giống Nhật Bản.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Buổi chiều quý khách thỏa thích mua sắm tại Trung tâm thương mại Pentagon City.




NGÀY 03: WASHINGTON D.C – PHILADELPHIA – NEWYORK

Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.






Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi Philadelphia. Đến nơi
Đến Philadelphia, đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:
Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ.
Tham quan Chuông tự do – Đây là quả chuông giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ. Trước đây quả chuông được đặt trên tháp của Dinh Độc Lập. Nay quả chuông lịch sử này được lưu giữ trong một bảo tàng riêng tại Philadelphia mỗi năm có hơn 10 triệu lượt khách viếng thăm trong đó có cả Nguyên thủ Quốc gia các nước.
Đoàn tham quan Dinh Độc Lập (Independence Hall) – Hiện nay tòa nhà được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, trước đây nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất điều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ. Nơi đây cũng chính là trụ sở của Lưỡng viện Quốc hội Mỹ thời kỳ non trẻ.
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa đòn tiếp tục khởi hành đi New York.
Đến New York, đoàn tham quan
Trung tâm thương mại Rockerfeller – Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặc đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu đắt tiền.
Đại lộ 5 Fifth avenue – Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới.
Quảng trường thời đại (Time Square) – Quảng trường trung tâm thành phố New York rực rỡ với những ánh đèn màu và bảng quảng cáo. Đây là nơi thị trưởng thành phố phát biểu trước công chúng và tổ chức những sự kiện lớn của New York.
Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng Việt Nam và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Crown Plaza 3* (New Jersey) hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 04: THAM QUAN NEW YORK – LOS ANGELES

Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.






Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố New York với những địa danh nổi tiếng:
Đoàn đi du thuyền tham quan Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do – Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ.
Điểm 0 hay còn gọi là Ground Zero – Tàn tích của Trung tâm thương mại thế giới sau sự kiện 11 tháng 9.
Phố tài chính Wall Street – Nơi tọa lạc của sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng. Nơi đây còn được xem là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Mỗi chuyển động của phố Wall ảnh hưởng đến tình hình tài chính toàn cầu.
Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Việt Nam.
Sau khi ăn xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay đi Los Angeles để nối chuyến về Việt Nam kết thúc chương trình tham quan nước Mỹ.
Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm người thân tại New York có thể tách đoàn tại đây.
Đoàn đến Los Angeles, Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm người thân tại California có thể tách đoàn tại đây.




NGÀY 05: LOS ANGELES - TAIPEI

Máy bay cất cánh từ Los Angeles về Đài Bắc.
Ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

NGÀY 06:TAIPEI - TP.HCM/ HÀ NỘI

Đến Taipei, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay về TP.HCM/ Hà Nội.
Đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.
Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.



GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 59.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 16 khách trở lên)
Khách ghép lẻ liên hệ văn phòng

* GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM: 
- Vé máy bay quốc tế: Tp.HCM (Hà Nội) – Washington D.C / Newyork – Tp.HCM (Hà Nội).
- Thuế hàng không, phụ phí xăng dầu, phí an ninh phi trường (có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm).
- Khách sạn 3 sao (phòng đôi). Phòng 3 sẽ đươc bố trí khi cần thiết vì lý do giới tính.
- HDV Vietmytourist nhiều kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình theo đoàn suốt tuyến.
- Các bữa ăn như trong chi tiết chương trình (suất ăn trưa chiều 330.000 vnd/bữa).
- Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình tại Mỹ. Thời gian sử dụng xe 12h/ngày.
- Phí tham quan: Tượng nữ thần tự do
- Quà tặng: bao da hộ chiếu, nón, ba lô du lịch chuyên dụng
- Nước suối 2 chai / người / ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế của AAA (mức đền bù tối đa 1.650.000.000 vnd/ trường hợp).

* GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 
- Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày kết thúc chuyến đi.
- Lệ phí visa Hoa Kỳ (3.450.000 VNĐ).
- Chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, giặt ủi, tham quan ngoài chương trình.
- Phụ phí phòng đơn 6,6tr vnd (nếu có).
- Bồi dưỡng cho Hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (8usd/khách/ngày).
- Các chi phí không được đề cập trong mục bao gồm.

* GHI CHÚ: 
- Quý khách vui lòng xem kỹ chương trình, giá tour, phần bao gồm và không bao gồm được liệt kê chi tiết trong chương trình. 
- Số ngày đi có thể thay đổi nhưng số đêm thật ở Hoa Kỳ vẫn bằng nhau.
- Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của đoàn nhưng tổng số điểm tham quan không thay đổi.
- Hàng không sử dụng : Asiana Airlines hoặc China Airlines (hoặc tương đương).
Việt Mỹ Tourist được quyền thay nhiều hãng hàng không khác nhau tiện nhất cho chuyến đi: CI, KE, AA, UA.
- Khách về không đúng lịch trình của đoàn sẽ chịu phí chênh lệch vé máy bay là:
2,2tr / khách nếu ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian dưới 1 tháng.
6,6tr / khách nếu ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian từ hơn 1 tháng đến 3 tháng.
- Việc quyết định cho nhập cảnh Hoa Kỳ hay không là do viên chức của Sở di trú quyết định từng trường hợp.
- Để đảm bảo chi phí thấp và thuận tiện cho việc ăn uống, đa phần khách sạn tại New York và Washington DC sẽ ở cách trung tâm khoảng 20 phút lái xe.
Giá tour dành cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên trong trường hợp số lượng không đủ 15 khách Vietmytourist sẽ thông báo phụ thu để đoàn có thể khởi hành được.

QUY TRÌNH ĐĂNG KÝ VÀ THỰC HIỆN:
- Khách hàng điền phiếu đăng ký và cung cấp hồ sơ xin visa trước ngày khởi hành chậm nhất là 2 tuần.
- Đóng tiền đặt cọc tour 30.000.000VND ( Ba Mươi Triệu Đồng).
- New Starlight Travel hướng dẫn thủ tục Visa, cách điền các mẫu đơn Visa, đăng ký ngày phỏng vấn, tư vấn sắp xếp hồ sơ và cung cấp thư mời, chương trình để khách hàng đi phỏng vấn.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 3932 0243 Hotline: 0963 877 256

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

